# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Các bác giúp em sửa biến tần báo lỗi O.C.A

## conga

Con biến tần của e chạy lúc nhanh lúc chậm, sau đó bật tắt power thì nó làm bụp 1 cái, 
e đã thay toàn bộ mấy con công suất nhưng biến tần báo lỗi O.C.A khi mình kích chân để chạy Spindle.
Bác nào đã bị trường hợp này thì cứu e với. E cảm ơn

----------


## solero

Biến tần hãng nào? mã gì? có link tài liệu manual thì quăng lên đây để anh em coi luôn đỡ phải đi tìm chứ?

----------

